# Worried about my toddler's teeth, help!



## jciak (Dec 26, 2013)

My DD2 has this blackish/gray line on her top front 4 teeth. It is finally starting to fade after months. I feel like people look at that when she smiles and think that I don't clean my daughter's teeth properly, and that is not the case. It is embarrassing, and I am also worried. I read that it could be from the vitamins that she was taking. I've got her off the vitamins now and the line has faded drastically. I feel like she should be on some kind of vitamins, but I'm at a loss for what to do all around. Any ideas on what this could be and what I can do about it? My oldest never had this.

I should also note that:

DD5 was breastfed for a year, and didn't use a pacifier or a bottle.

DD2 could not be breastfed after 3 months due to my own health reasons, had to have a bottle with formula and eventually had a pacifier (I know, I know. I regret it now.)

DD1 has beautifully healthy teeth, nice and straight and white as anything.

DD2 has wide spaces in between her teeth and that black line I spoke of.


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

A pic would help. It could be black line stain which ironically happens with good hygiene. It could be fluorosis or stain from antibiotics.


----------



## jciak (Dec 26, 2013)

I will look those things up, thanks. We recently moved and the water has a sulfurous smell to it. Not sure what that means or if it could affect teeth, but I would like to know. The dentist said that it could be vitamins, and also said that she should be taking fluoride supplements. With all that I keep hearing about fluoride, I hesitate to do that, but then everybody's situation is different as well.


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

Just remembered another case I saw: the family had a well and it had a high level of iron (I think) in it that left a black stain.


----------



## jciak (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh, wow. Thanks. Yeah, we don't have a well but the water here is different than other places in Alaska. I need to get some kind of water filtration system.


----------

